# Linear appraisal scores



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Can anyone tell me what linear appraisal scores are and what this means? 85 VV+V
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

farmchick897 said:


> Can anyone tell me what linear appraisal scores are and what this means? 85 VV+V
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


That means the doe scored a V(Very Good) in General Appearance, a V in in Dairy Strength, a +(Good Plus) in Body Capacity, and a V in Mammary System and has a total score of 85(which is good  how old is the doe? How many freshenings?)


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

She is a 2012 Nubian that had triplets as a FF. She is bred for April kids. Those numbers show up on her registration papers too so is that something that never changes? Meaning she doesn't ever need another appraisal? Is that something you get with first fresheners when being shown? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Appraisal is different then showing. liner appraisal (LA) is a useful tool. I'm not the best at explaining so I'll post this link for you...

But, they can be appraised as many years in a row as you want. They will eventually get a permanent score, but if you wish, they can still be appraised after that..

https://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=45&Itemid=199

This will explain it FAR better then me


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't see anything mentioned about the VV+V, I do see how many components make up the 86 score. Is V better than E? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

farmchick897 said:


> I didn't see anything mentioned about the VV+V, I do see how many components make up the 86 score. Is V better than E? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


E is the best they can get in each category.

poor (P), fair (F), Acceptable (A), Good Plus (+), Very Good (V), or Excellent (E)


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Most goats appraise higher the older they get. 85 isn't bad for a FF 2y/o.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

My new goats are here! The doe (roan Nubian) and the black Nubian buckling. Here are the pedigrees.














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Guess I should have attached a picture of them. Duh.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I know ADGA website is down but when it's back up can anyone comment on the pedigree of the two goats I just bought? I think the parents of the buckling were linear appraised too. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know a whole lot about Nubian pedigrees.. I'm very new to them.. 

The ADGA site is down, but I was talking to my district director and he said they have the forms and such up.. I printed off my LA and membership renewal forms last night


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

ADGAgenetics.com is still up  I'm new to Nubian lines too, so I can't help there. But I did look at some LA scores for other goats in their lineage. Everyone I saw appraised in the mid to high 80s, which is very good.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's pictures of their dam, I'm not impressed with her udder, but hopefully their sire will improve that, definitely post pics when they freshen


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pics of their sire


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you could get a side view, front view and rear view pics of them setup we could help you judge them


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm horrible at getting them posed. This was my attempt at a side shot. 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I know horrible pics but any comments?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

You can only really judge the does front half. She has a nice chest, seems very strong & seems to have possibly deep barrel (belly) 

When setting them up, pull her back legs, well back! 
Then there's this thing I call "the spot" it's on their back. Push down a little bit & it should flatten that back out! Hold their head high! You seem to do what most first timers do  which is worry you're choking them, you're not. You'll know when you do! Give it another go! Practice makes perfect


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, those pics won't do us much good when we try to critique them, try to take pics with them on level ground. The picture I've attached is a good example of how you should set your goat up. Front legs go straight under her shoulder, should be able to draw a straight line from withers to her foot. For her rear legs his toe should be about half way between hips and pins, should be able to draw a line straight from pins to hock straight down to the ground. Hold her head up high, run your fingers down her spine, and she should look pretty good.
Don't be afraid of choking her, hold that head up high, as long as your chain/collar is positioned as shown in the photo, it will not hurt her to be like that for a few minutes .
Take some new pics and let us know how it goes


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Im not a Nubian person but non of those herd names rings a bell for me.


----------

